# fs: 29 gallon 80 gallon, eheim 2217, rena xp3, fluval 3.5 and others



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

my 29 gallon tank has been shut down...need space for a paino..
selling the tank and filters and other for reasonable price.
will make a list tomorrow. 
pm me if interest


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

Pm me for xp3


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Interested on 2217...thanks


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

price?????


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

eheim 2217 with media $90 SOLD
fluval 305 with media $60
rena filter xp3 $50 Sold
jaleco jaqno co2 mixer diffuser $25
hydor inline heater 300w $30
Coralife Turbo-Twist UV 3x 9w $60 Sold
10lb co2 aluminum with dual guage regulator and solenoid (hydro required) $200
hagen glo 24 fixture with two Italy made Osram lumilux de luxe 965 bulb $45
29 gallon tank (30*18*12)$10 Sold
80 gallon tank (48*24*16)$50 Sold
price can be negotiable if take all the items


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take the 2217…pmed


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

PMed about the 29g


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

Pm about xp3 and hydor

Thanks


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

measurements on the 29g?


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm getting the feeling this won't be sold...
Still waiting...


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

bump up, a few left


----------



## kimsatt69 (May 20, 2013)

do you have the filters still


----------



## FishMclovin (Apr 25, 2014)

hi pls pm me bout the xp3 if it's still available


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Please pm me, do you still have the 80 gallon tank and the rest? how much are they?


----------

